# Help sourcing venomous snakes in the UK



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Can anyone give me any pointers for sourcing venomous snakes in the UK?

Any decetn forums/classifieds/online stockists/ rep shops who stock them etc?

Have all the relevant paperwork etc but barely any link to shops with DWA sections etc.

Cheers,

Mason


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

Try The Viper Room Its A Hots Forum And Has All The Details There


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

link? sorry but tried the obvious google searches with no luck.

Mason


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Rich Smith at Shropshire exotics has a lot of good venomous contacts and can get you almost anything given a bit of time.

Shropshire Exotics. How to find us.

Ignore the stocklists, they are woefully out of date, but contact details are on the site. Try to ring on a weekend as he is not always in during the week.


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

this is the link i use i got it from siuk's sig its a good site and has classifieds dwa license info and loads of other bits 
http://leeroytheboy.forumsvibe.com/i...m=leeroytheboy


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

If you can get up to Yorkshire, there is a shop close to Harrogate that stocks Gaboons, Copperheads, Rattlers etc, it's called The Creature Feature - THE CREATURE FEATURE - HOME


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

spendleb said:


> If you can get up to Yorkshire, there is a shop close to Harrogate that stocks Gaboons, Copperheads, Rattlers etc, it's called The Creature Feature - THE CREATURE FEATURE - HOME


just checked them out what a fabulous collection maybe 1 day when i have no child at home i might be tempted by a copperhead and thinking about some false water cobras


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

spendleb said:


> If you can get up to Yorkshire, there is a shop close to Harrogate that stocks Gaboons, Copperheads, Rattlers etc, it's called The Creature Feature - THE CREATURE FEATURE - HOME


at £20 in petrol that is tempting.

thanks.

Mason


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

what do you plan on buying? and why not make the trip to hamm you would have more choice there


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Check out the venom room in my sig theres a few things for sale, Jasons selling a green mamba if your interested, also it would be worth PMing Jason (TBUK) on this forum he is quite often selling different hots.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We won't be in a position to legally own one before this Hamm, otherwise we would. the choice is find a UK stockist or wait a year, i'm checking prices because on certain species it doesn't mean taking too much of a hit. couple that with the amount wwe plan to spend at the next Hamm I think it would just slip down the list of priorities.

the species i'm considering are common enough to mean they don't command super prices (limited market, most hots are cheaper than what people will happily hand over for some corn hatchlings). It accept that prices will be cheaper at hamm, but as long as I find the right animal and it is not at *too* high a price I don't mind 

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

So what are you looking for??


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> what do you plan on buying? and why not make the trip to hamm you would have more choice there



sorry also did not say.

the shortlist consists of:

Copper head
Western diamon back rattler
Rhino viper
eyelash viper
gaboon viper

OR 

option B is buy one of 1-4 and THEN move it on for a gaboon once the experience is there. I am still chewing with the repsonsibility and morality of buying a venomous snake and not intending on keeping it though. I don't think I could have a gaboon *and* another hot.

Nothing set in stone yet, and it's not a high priority, more of a bit of forward planning for a move early next year. The paper work we're going through shall we say..we do not expect to be fast. We're hoping the completion of the paperwork, our personal preparation and some financial investments returning results will all coincide at some point (in a small way at least) in the not too distant yet very loosely dated future at the same time.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they would all be pretty easy to source, the eyelash viper might be the hardest to find


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

SiUK said:


> they would all be pretty easy to source, the eyelash viper might be the hardest to find


eyelash viper would be a case of if we saw one, but maybe not the first hot for us, we're not sure yet 

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Shropshire exotics had one but I believe they have sold it, id quite like one they make a resonably good starter hot because there venoms not overly toxic


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

there would be loads of eyelashes in hamm and plenty of everything else on that list really you could pm reticulatus he does a courier service from hamm so he could get them for you might be your best bet


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes the pair of eyelashes went, another has been sourced lately for someone, not too hard to get but not as easy as the others.
Copperheads are ace snakes, I personally think they are very pretty and would prefer them to a gaboon or rhino.

Mike


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

masticophis said:


> Yes the pair of eyelashes went, another has been sourced lately for someone, not too hard to get but not as easy as the others.
> Copperheads are ace snakes, I personally think they are very pretty and would prefer them to a gaboon or rhino.
> 
> Mike


everyone seems to be huge fans of gaboons, dont get me wrong they are nice snakes but id much rather have others before a gaboon, rhinos vipers are amazing and the little cerastes cerastes. And some of the green tree vipers, the popes and white lips


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

My local rep shop has western diamondbacks on their list for £150. Not sure if it's a good price as I don't keep hot snakes.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

£150 for a western diamondback is about ten times the price it would be at hamm


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> £150 for a western diamondback is about ten times the price it would be at hamm


Really? God I wish I kept hots.


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

we have quite a bit of venomous stuff at our shop. you could try calling up and speaking to my other half and he just might be willing to help.


----------

